# Interior ideas...



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I have:

- Blue LED interior bulbs
- Lighted Door Sill Plates
- Door Mats
- Lighted Footwell Kit
- Going to paint my trim


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Made my own foot well kit from a few strips of led's from advanced. Wired into dome light. Also had some left over so added one to each side inside my trunk. Can actually see in there at night now even with my 194 led I couldn't lol. Just finished vinyl wrapping my trim with black stainless steel will have to get a few pics tomorrow. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Can't wait to see the vinyl wrapped trim. Been debating between vinyl and spray paint. Afraid spray paint will be harder to keep clean


----------



## Nunez (May 17, 2014)

Cheap and easy stuff is always first in my opinion. If you like it you can Plastidip center. Mine is black w/gloss. In the other picture I changed out the original bulbs with LED's, 3 inside and 1 in the trunk (they give a bluish look from a distance as seen from the last 2 photos).


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I've just dipped the interior and change the interior lights to red LEDs.


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks for the ideas. I thought about doing the center stack as well but wanted to see some pics of it first. I also thought about doing different color leds but was not sure how it would look. It seems that when it comes to the interior we are fairly limited to what we can do. lol. Has anyone changed out their headliner and if so do you have any pics? Thought about doing it in black.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Nunez said:


> Cheap and easy stuff is always first in my opinion. If you like it you can Plastidip center. Mine is black w/gloss. In the other picture I changed out the original bulbs with LED's, 3 inside and 1 in the trunk (they give a bluish look from a distance as seen from the last 2 photos).
> 
> View attachment 84306
> View attachment 84314


How easy is it to clean up the plastidip like when you're detailing your car not right after dipping but normal mx



Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Try this thread it covers a lot of interior stuff you can do... http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/161-...ring-wheel-speedometer-dashboard-shifter.html


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Vinyl wrapped mine, but the vinyl started to lift so I took it off and had a can of spray paint done up tp match the outside and painted them instead.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Can't wait to see the vinyl wrapped trim. Been debating between vinyl and spray paint. Afraid spray paint will be harder to keep clean


Got some pics. Not perfect but not to shabby. 





Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

cruzinred92 said:


> Got some pics. Not perfect but not to shabby.


Is that 3M 1080 Brushed Black? Looks pretty good, got any close-ups of the radio surround?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Here's a thread I made after I wrapped my Eco and my Wife's BMW:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-detailing-interior/20801-interior-wraps.html

The thing I like most about wrapping with vinyl (as opposed to painting) is it's reversible, and it's protecting the trim at the same time. Plasti-dip is reversible too, but I'm not sure if it's as durable? Maybe someone who's done both can comment?


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

cruzinred92 said:


> Got some pics. Not perfect but not to shabby.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I like the look of this vinyl. What exactly is it?


----------



## Nunez (May 17, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> How easy is it to clean up the plastidip like when you're detailing your car not right after dipping but normal mx
> Sent from iFail Mobile



Quite easy. I do NOT use any products on that section of the car. I clean it with a damp black rag. It does however collect a lot of dust!
If the dust will bother you too much the best options would be to either get it wrapped or spray paint it. I picked plastidip because it's inexpensive and easy to remove.


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

what did you do to power them?


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Can't wait to see the vinyl wrapped trim. Been debating between vinyl and spray paint. Afraid spray paint will be harder to keep clean


I've been considering using spray paint as well. I saw some hammered steel spray paint and I like the look but I'm not sure I can take the plunge. I would think spray paint would be easier to keep clean than plastidip. Mine collected a lot of dust, but the carbon fiber vinyl I had on it for awhile was easy to keep clean.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Used turtle wax ice on my dipped items and it held up good. Only issues I had was the wheel because I touch the one area too much.


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> The thing I like most about wrapping with vinyl (as opposed to painting) is it's reversible, and it's protecting the trim at the same time. Plasti-dip is reversible too, but I'm not sure if it's as durable? Maybe someone who's done both can comment?


I had both in my '11 eco. The vinyl was the most difficult to apply but it was easiest to clean and looked the nicest for the longest amount of time. I had the lime green plastidip as well as a custom microflake on the trim. It collected so much dust. I was worried about what to use on it. I think when I do the interior of my '14 I'm either gonna wrap it in vinyl or possibly spray paint it. Vinyl is attractive in the sense of reversible. Just my 2¢


----------



## Wee-neary (Jul 20, 2014)

I got my gear shift surround spray painted along with some other pieces by a professional as wrapping seemed too much hassle and upkeep I love it it's ice white to match the exterior


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

cruzinred92 said:


> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


That shift knob...I want! :sad010:too bad mine's a pressfit one


----------



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

Has anyone put Red LEDs on the inside in the dome lighting area?


----------



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

billyhime said:


> Has anyone put Red LEDs on the inside in the dome lighting area?


I have. There are pics on my build thread.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

rayray718 said:


> That shift knob...I want! :sad010:too bad mine's a pressfit one


Mine is too. I actually just changed over to a ball now. But the one I had was the pilot clutch shift knob. I got it at pepboys for about $20. Just did a write up on my new one on install. The premise is the same the pilot just screws on a fitting after is all. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=90466


----------



## lukeurip (Jun 24, 2012)

I keeps mine simple





















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Don't forget to take the extra few minutes to pull the AC vents and speaker trim rings or for the ones that want some challenge, the radio turn dials. It adds a huge amount to of contrast and helps tie it all together. The insides are looking good though...


----------



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

lukeurip said:


> I keeps mine simple
> View attachment 111378
> View attachment 111386
> View attachment 111394
> ...


I see you have the pedal set i have been looking at. Was the installation hard?


----------



## lukeurip (Jun 24, 2012)

No not too hard the only tricky one was the brake pedal. It has to be drilled perfect or you will be drilling for hours stuck in the weld. No template and the oem pedal is curved but the replacement is flat still has a good foot feel like stock.


----------



## its a syn (Feb 24, 2016)

Interior pics from this weekends project.


----------



## its a syn (Feb 24, 2016)

interior pics


----------

